# Toolcats



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Probably the last time for the next 4 months that everything will be at the shop.
The most I can squeeze inside the shop is : 3 jeeps, 4 F350's ,2 SS, 3 Toolcats. 
Outfitted 2 more toolcats for this season with back blades and blowers. 
Should have lettering soon, hopefully before it snows.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

A few more.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

I have 3 toolcats I think they are the best thing ever. I use mine for brooming side walks. never have plowed with one . How do they push ? how hast are they next to your skiddy?


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Freaky fast if you're used to a 2 spd skiddy.
I figure Toolcat is 50% faster.
Runs at 18-19 mph. Travels site to site really quick.
I have blowers on the front so not much pushing, great for what they do in small ,tight areas.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks most of the time I would use on banks and smaller lots. 10 foot blade


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Are you putting ballast in the bed ?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good Black, would love to see some vids of the tool cat in action.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Thats awesome, good luck this year!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice looking shots can't wait to see pics this winter.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

What kind of plows do you have on the jeeps?


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

How do you like the one with the 3 point hitch? Is it longer than the other one?


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice looking setup!! I also have a few toolcats and at first I kind of thought they were a joke but after using them a few years (with the right operator) they are very handy, we run 10-11 ft plows on them weight in the bed is a must, we are trying truck snow tires on one this year. I will try to get some pics later. A couple questions if you dont mind what do you use your for primarily? What speed can you maintain when using blower in snow say 6-8inches deep? How wide are the blowers on the toolcats? Are the back blades utilized to justify the cost? Thanks


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Those are cool pics. You need a bigger shop! I thought about buying a Toolcat, but the 2 times I was at the dealer, they had 1 or 2 in the shop getting repaired. How often do they break? Seems like they have issues with reliability. I really like how yours are setup, there is no doubt they are great for many applications.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

JpLawn;1119441 said:


> How do you like the one with the 3 point hitch? Is it longer than the other one?


The one with the 3 pt is the shortest by about a foot.
Six ft blowers on the front, 7 ft blades on the back.
For us the back blades are a must.
We service small tight space challenged sites with the toolcats.
Yes a shop big enough to put everything inside would be sweet.
Knock on wood I've had no issues re toolcat breaking.
Plows on jeeps are the little homesteaders, one fisher, one western and a myers.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Looking good buddy,
I knew you bought a toolcat, but two 
I was looking at a toolcat in august in Casselman but thought I'd wait.
Noticed that you bought another kabota tractor with a blade, whats that for? parking lots?
The fleet is growing I guess your not subing work out, you must be able to handle it now.
anyways looking good, you deserve it:salute:


----------



## High Geer (Nov 18, 2010)

*Toolcat*

Looking for used Toolcat with Blower anyone have one for sale?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

High Geer;1119618 said:


> Looking for used Toolcat with Blower anyone have one for sale?


Jon?

..............


----------



## High Geer (Nov 18, 2010)

No not Jon


----------



## RIVERVIEW7 (Jan 7, 2009)

I like the toolcats there such a great machine


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

Does any one have a toolcat with a liquid setup on it. I'm wondering how well it would work.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Very cool setups!!! I would think the TC setup, like you have, would work awsome in a HOA. Are they all HiFlo?


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

I have 2 HF and the older one is regular flow, for what I'm doing HF is not really req'd, but I look for HF anyways just in case.
Tremblay you're right, more equipment for me = less subs to find. Pros and cons to both systems.
Plus I have never found a toolcat or tractor sub so..............


----------



## High Geer (Nov 18, 2010)

Are there used toolcats out there or do I have to buy new?


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Awesome equipment. Those 5610's are pretty neat looking machines. Thats how i would set on up. Theres a guy (SelectService) on YouTube that has a 5600 with a 12' (I think) swing wing on the back of his. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## bgagnon (Nov 15, 2010)

Hows the traction with the toolcats? I know most smaller skidsteers have traction issues with blowers on the front.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice looking setup!! Very professional looking operation! Congrats! tymusictymusic


----------



## roberto65 (Sep 24, 2006)

so i am a little confused on the usefulness of the back blade on a toolcat with a blower?


----------



## roberto65 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm having a little trouble with traction and steering on my toolcat\blower on steeper drives with over 6" of snow


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

roberto65;1131210 said:


> so i am a little confused on the usefulness of the back blade on a toolcat with a blower?


1-backup in the driveway 2- drop the blade pull snow on the street 3- blow the pile on the front yard, One pass & done:salute:


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

IMAGE;1119627 said:


> Jon?
> 
> ..............


I was wondering the same??????

Geer Huh?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Jelinek61;1119878 said:


> Awesome equipment. Those 5610's are pretty neat looking machines. Thats how i would set on up. Theres a guy (SelectService) on YouTube that has a 5600 with a 12' (I think) swing wing on the back of his. Looks pretty cool.


I believe it's a 14' 4" SwingWing.

Just a guess.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Subscribed for updates!!!!!


----------



## roberto65 (Sep 24, 2006)

*back blade*



TremblaySNOW;1131293 said:


> 1-backup in the driveway 2- drop the blade pull snow on the street 3- blow the pile on the front yard, One pass & done:salute:


gotcha, i can see how that would be useful or pulling snow away from garage

most of my drives are longer , steep and curved without many place to push snow so blower works well

we've had a 100" already here in Steamboat!!


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

roberto65;1132616 said:


> gotcha, i can see how that would be useful or pulling snow away from garage
> 
> most of my drives are longer , steep and curved without many place to push snow so blower works well
> 
> we've had a 100" already here in Steamboat!!


10-4 , where Black Irish has the toolcats working its pretty confined

Send some of that white stuff here


----------

